# USB-ports stop working after a while



## danneax (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi! 

Im having a very annoying problem with my computer. At startup everything is working fine, but after a while im unable to plug in new usb-devices. Also, devices already plugged in can't be taken out and then plugged in again. Although as long as you keep them plugged in, they seem to work fine. 

The second thing is when I try to turn my computer off, it won't let me. It just seems to freeze when it says that windows is shutting down. I then have to force the machinine to power down. When I start it back up, everything works fine, for a while. When the computer has been newly restarted, usb-devices can be plugged in without any issues.

Can somebody please help me? My computer is only a couple of months old and is still concidered to be a very good one...

Thanks!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Sorry impossible to answer with the only hardware description being "considered to be a very good one".
This is a hardware forum, so how about telling us the hardware.


----------



## danneax (Oct 26, 2007)

haha... sorry for being so vauge. I was in a bit of a hurry.

*I've got:
ASUS P5N-E SLI 
Intel E6750 Core 2 Duo 2,66 ghz
Caviar SE 320 GB SATA/300 7200RPM
4* DDR2 667MHz 1GB Kingston
Asus GeForce 8800 GTS 640MB PCIe
Pioneer DVD+/- R/RW DRV-112DBK
Windows XP
NOD 32
*
Hope this helps.

I'd really appreciate help from anyone. If there is something else I should say, please let me know.

/Daniel


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You left out one of the most important components. Please post the *EXACT* make and model of your power supply with a link to the unit.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Same thought here is no mention of psu usually means underpowered generic mess for psu and that is what the issue sounds like as well, that or 20 pin generic psu with "adapter" or worse yet no adapter?


----------



## Arcadion (Sep 2, 2004)

I've seen this kind of problem happen if a USB socket is broken (e.g. someone has tried to plug something in upside-down, and kept pushing it until it finally fits), or if there is a little piece of metal in the socket shorting out, this will gradually drain power from the USB until it no longer works. Checking for mangled USB sockets is something I do as a matter of course with customers' computers, it's surprising how violent some people can be with them. You might also have something plugged into your USB that is drawing more power than the USB socket can supply, iPods are notorious for this.


----------



## danneax (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi again. Im sorry, but I feel a bit stupid now, but I'm not entirely sure about how to find out the model of my power supply...

Though I know the model of the "box" itself: it's called CO-8025,520W. I couldn't find a link in english, but here is one in swedish non the less: *http://www.multitronic.se/index.php?prod=CO-8025-C43*

I'm sorry if I'm making this hard for you guys, I really appreciate the effort!

As for the last post, I have always been very gentle with this computer since I use it mainly for graphical editing and I am the only one using it. I don't think usb-slot abuse is the case here XD.

Though I plug in and unplug things to the two slots in the front quite frequently. Usb-flash drives and things like digital Wacom-pens are constantly being pulled in and out. Could it be that these slots simply have become worn down? It sounds strange since the computer only is about six months old.

P.S
Another strange thing happened when I started the computer this morning. I got an error message seemingly from my hard drive. It said something about a bunch of files being "larger than allowed". Im quite sure all the files were from a usb-stick long since disconnected. 
Anyway, the computer started to analyze the files and then started up Windows after about fifteen minutes. When I then tried to access the harddrive, it wouldn't let me. I got a message saying something like "the directory doesn't exist, try again". But I could still access all my files using the task manager. I then restarted the computer and since then everything works fine. The usb-ports now seem to work although the computer has been turned on for more than 12 hours.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The power supply you have is made by Colors-It. I've been through their website before and they don't really give very good information on the units they produce. The units overall are very inexpensive and of generally poor quality.

From what you are describing, I believe the problem may well be that when the unit heats up to normal operating temperature (40-50C) the +5v voltage rail may be "dropping down" and not providing enough power to the USB ports.

If a USB was totally shorted the machine would not boot. You can test the power supply when the problem begins with a digital multimeter testing the leads on the main connector with the connector plugged in and the machine operating. Since there is so little information available about this power supply, is the main connector from the power supply that plugs into the motherboard a 20 pin or 24 pin connector?

I am attaching both a main connector pinout for a 20 pin and a 24 pin connector. Again, these pinouts show what the voltage should be on the power supply mainboard connector when it is plugged into the board with the machine operating. The voltages you especially want to test are the *RED* wires which are the +5v leads.


----------



## danneax (Oct 26, 2007)

OK... I'll see what I can do... I am a little bit afraid of starting to mess with the insides of my computer since I didn't build it myself, but I'll check it out. I might as well ask the people who built the machine since the warranty's still on. I'll check back with you guys after the weekend.

Thanks a bunch for your support. This site is great for guys like me who need a bit of support once in a while ;P


----------

